# Beethoven Piano Sonata Op.27 No.1 - Those pesky trills



## Musobooks (May 12, 2019)

I may be on the wrong forum here but I’ll try…..

Im struggling to find a successful fingering for the trills in the opening bars of the Allegro vivace. Any suggestions?

(Amateur rusty Grade 8)


----------



## Bigbang (Jun 2, 2019)

Musobooks said:


> I may be on the wrong forum here but I’ll try…..
> 
> Im struggling to find a successful fingering for the trills in the opening bars of the Allegro vivace. Any suggestions?
> 
> (Amateur rusty Grade 8)


Aside from practicing would not seeking help from other pianists and/or videos that may address this particular issue you are having?


----------



## Musobooks (May 12, 2019)

Bigbang said:


> Aside from practicing would not seeking help from other pianists and/or videos that may address this particular issue you are having?


Indeed it may - I’ll search YouTube later. I was hoping somebody would come back with “I feel your pain and here’s what works for me”. There’s something about the articulation of this trill that my fingers refuse to comply with.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Let's move this to keyboard instruments....


----------



## Monsalvat (11 mo ago)

Are we talking about this? I would use my second and third fingers for the trill and land on my thumb, since this puts the trill on the strongest fingers and it also follows the natural curvature of the hand nicely. I'm not sure if I'm understanding your difficulty... is it just the fast execution of trills in general, or getting to the correct position for this particular trill, or something else? Better to start slow and speed should come naturally as you master it.

Or are you talking about the introduction just _before_ the Allegro vivace? One of the public domain IMSLP editions has some fingerings written in; I haven't tried them out on the piano but they might be good and they look good to me at first glance.








Sorry if I'm misunderstanding you.


----------

